# Stress Evening Workshop, 28 June, Belfast FOC



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Thursday 28 June @ 7.30pm​WRDA premises, 6 Mountcharles (off Botanic Avenue)​Belfast BT7 1NZ​Stress Workshop​​Recognise and Manage your personal stress​Please let us know if you plan to attend by sending an email to Fiona on [email protected]​or phone 02890-641664 (leave message)​


----------

